# John Barr Blended Scotch Whiskey



## ATLHARP

I was turned onto this by Al (HarryCulo) who recomended it (The John Barr Gold Label) as a cheap version of Johnny Walker Black. An excellent blended scotch at a low price (the 1.75 ml of the Gold label was $25). Yet, last Friday I picked up the Blue Label (their 17 yr blended scotch) of the John Barr and it was TREMENDOUS! I got the bottle for around $40 and it was on par with any single malt that is double the price. I highly recommend to check out their scotch if you are a fan of Johnny Walker or any other blended scotches. For the $$$ there is none better!:al

http://www.johnbarrscotch.com

ATL


----------



## billybarue

Awesome thanks for the rec. I love my single malts, but sometimes I feel "like a voice alone in the wilderness" when I sing the praises of Blends. I need to check this one out - I wonder about the availability?

BillyBarue


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Thxs for the link, Ill check this1out.:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol

I love blended scotch; will keep my eye out for John Barr- the Blue label sounds like a steal.


----------



## ATLHARP

mosesbotbol said:


> I love blended scotch; will keep my eye out for John Barr- the Blue label sounds like a steal.


It is. Total Wine down here in Florida has it dirt cheap! $30! :al

I had the John Barr Black label yesterday and it was a wonderful blended scotch. I liked it better than Johnny Black (alot smoother, less bite). Considering the price ($12.95) it was an absolute bargain!

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> It is. Total Wine down here in Florida has it dirt cheap! $30! :al
> 
> I had the John Barr Black label yesterday and it was a wonderful blended scotch. I liked it better than Johnny Black (alot smoother, less bite). Considering the price ($12.95) it was an absolute bargain!
> 
> ATL


Ahhhhh bologna!!!
You were drunk.:r


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Ahhhhh bologna!!!
> You were drunk.:r


Well,

If I was drunk I would be saying Havana Club actually tastes good. A word of advice: If Cuba is gonna make rum, they might want to avoid making it taste like Bacardi! :bn

ATL


----------



## Blueface

ATLHARP said:


> Well,
> 
> If I was drunk I would be saying Havana Club actually tastes good. A word of advice: If Cuba is gonna make rum, they might want to avoid making it taste like Bacardi! :bn
> 
> ATL


Come on.
You know you love it.
You are just dying for me to bust open the bottle I have on its way to me.


----------



## adsantos13

Ive never seen this stuff around here, but at that price and with the good reviews you guys are givin' it Ill def. get a bottle if I ever see it.


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> Come on.
> You know you love it.
> You are just dying for me to bust open the bottle I have on its way to me.


Look,

I wouldn't advise drinking it, but maybe you can use it to keep the flies off of you when you pass out on the lawn again.:hn

ATL


----------



## burninator

I saw this yesterday in a local store. The price was low, and if it's so good, I might give it a try.


----------



## mosesbotbol

ATLHARP said:


> Well,
> 
> If I was drunk I would be saying Havana Club actually tastes good. A word of advice: If Cuba is gonna make rum, they might want to avoid making it taste like Bacardi! :bn
> 
> ATL


Bacardi was Cuban...


----------



## ATLHARP

mosesbotbol said:


> Bacardi was Cuban...


Wow, it all makes sense now! 

ATL


----------

